# General Muzzy Elk Season



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

Creeping up on muzzy elk season! I'm trying out two new areas this year. Anyone have big plans this year? It seems like these late season hunts are kind of a roll of the dice.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Leaving Wednesday. Gone til Sunday. Spike and Cow tag. Currant Creek so I expect to hunt hard since they've been pushed for two months.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

same here dukes, except i only have a cow tag


----------



## jimmycametowin (Apr 15, 2010)

I've got an any bull and a cow tag for nine mile. Never been down there before.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Current creek 3 spike tags and a cow tag. I really hope we only fill 2(my sons and my nephew) both 14 years old. That is just too much work.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck to all of you.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Great hunt. Spike done. Cow nope

Hunted east end of Currant Creek. Saw LOTS of big bulls down low in the WMA. Elk very spooky after getting pounded for a month. 

Impressed by the number of doe deer with twins. Also saw moose. We live in a great state!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Worked my guts out up and down the northern end of the cache spike unit saw 5 or 6 big nice bulls lots of deer but no spikes. Kinda disappointed I'll bet I hiked 40 miles between wed and sat night I'm no road hunter and was well off the trail. Everyone I talked to had the same story. I'd like to know if anyone in the area has seen any spikes or if they all got cleaned out during the general hunt. Same story last year too; saw lots of elk but no spikes. I'm starting to feel like I'm just making a donation to the DWR every November. I too was very suprized how many doe twin combos I saw one evening I saw three sets at first I thought it was the same ones they just were moving the same direction I was but then I sat out on a peak to glass the area and saw them all at the same time. If this winter is kind to them I have high hopes for next year's deer hunt.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel the muzzy elk should be moved before the rifle. In past years I hunted rifle same area and saw many more spikes.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i agree with dukes


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I was down by Electric lake. WAY too warm! I saw hundreds of elk (even several spikes) but they were at the tops of Candland mountain and Castle Valley ridge. Thursday I got within 10 yards of a raghorn who just wanted to tick me off by staring straight at me for a good 5 minutes before walking away. Played bugle tag with a big clean 6 point. All in all, I wasn't willing to hike +4 miles uphill to get to where the elk were holding all by myself. Still had a good time, just wish that we would have had about 1 foot of snow as that would have pushed the elk down to a more accessible area for a foot soldier.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i was seeing around 9000ft where i was camped, just couldnt get close to em during daylight


----------



## Warthawg_FXR (Sep 26, 2012)

I also think it would be nice to muzzleloader hunt before the rifles hunt. I'm still mind boggled by the fact that if you have a rifle buck tag and an elk muzzleloader tag for the same area. You can kill your elk with a rifle during the deer hunt.e


----------



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> I feel the muzzy elk should be moved before the rifle. In past years I hunted rifle same area and saw many more spikes.


+1


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Warthawg correct me if Im wrong but I believe that only pertains to an antlerless elk tag.


----------

